# Google- Soothing the irritable bowel - Business Line



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7 style="font-size:100%;font-family:arial,sans-serif">[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Soothing the *irritable bowel*Business Line, India - <nobr>3 hours ago</nobr>Iâ€™ve been suffering from IBS (*irritable bowel syndrome*) for the last six-seven years. Iâ€™ve tried all remedies from allopathy to alternative therapy and have *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

